# 3D view didn't quit when minimized?



## trajik78 (Jan 21, 2005)

Sup all, 1st post here  i spend most of my time at extremeoverclocking.com, but glad to be here for the forum!

I had minimized Atitool v.23 while the 3D view was still open and desktop performance seemed sluggish so I opened up the Process viewer and saw that AtiTool was still taking up apx. 40% of my system resorces. I maximized it closed the 3D window and minimized again and CPU usage went to 0% like it should be. I tried to make it do it again a couple times but it minimized like it should have w/ 0% CPU usage. Dunno if it was a WinXP thing or what...


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 22, 2005)

when scanning or using find max the 3d renderview is active even when minimized ... else its not rendering when the app is not focused/minimized.


----------

